# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > سوال: استفاده از نسخه xe

## bazziarash

با سلام 
یه سوال دارم من از دلفی 2010 استفاده میکنم که هم پایداره هم نیازای منو جواب میده با این نسخه های جدید به نظر شما کدوم خوبه و به پایداری کامل رسیده که بتونم پروژه هامو بدون مشکل باهاش انجام بدم

----------


## hadisalahi2

اگه میخوای خودت رو آپدیت کنی به نسخه  های بالاتر و مشکلی با کامپوننت های ورژن بالاتر نداری ، پیشنهاد من XE7

----------

